# Skipooterky - Himalayan Walking Trek



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipooterky
Himalayan Walking Trek

*​


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great to see the boys in communion with Mother Nature and fully taking advantage of the beautiful scenery around them!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh my what a Long way down in the gully guys... I think it is time to have a snickers break and boil the tea on a billy...How are we going to find our way back home you know I think we may be lost in the Himalayans..
Skipper says will our Mom miss us if we don't come home I think our mom will be sad if we don't come home... Scooter says which way is home!!Skipper and Sparky says don't be silly cause we know which way home is don't we guys... We have a campus to direct us home.... We better come home or we will miss out on our Christmas presents our mum has hidden in the cupboard we looked while she was out but don't tell our mum we looked or we might not get our gifts so Mums the word guys... Great picture Deb....


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Very nice,Deb! But I guess the boys don't have to do a lot of climbing to get up there...


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The boys have such great adventures they could write a travel guide.:happy4:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a wonderful way for them to get out and breathe some mountain air! It looks pretty non-stressful--they need a break from all those dangerous quests and high-caliber missions! 


Skipper: Hey! This is _so_ dangerous! These rocks could crumble at any second and we'd go tumbling to our deaths!
Sparky: Well, we can fly out of it, of course.
Skipper: Well, not before some hidden dynamite explodes and we escape with the tips of our tail feathers barely singed, triumphant winners of the universe!
Scooter: Skip, you can't win the universe.
Skipper: You bags can!
Sparky: You bags what?
Skipper: Totes. I mean totes. You totes can.
Scooter: Noooo...Anyways, this is totally not dangerous. Mum said to be careful and relax, _remember?_
Skipper: Oh, but it was roped off. It said "Danger, do not cross. Severe injuries and explosions may occur."
Scooter: What?! Thanks for telling us, Captain.
Sparky: He's just kidding.
Skipper: I'm not, actually. 
Scooter: Well...are you sure we should be here?
Skipper: Of course!!! We're SKIPOOTERKY!
Sparky: I miss my normal, non-explosive rope perch...
Skipper: You never know...
Scooter: You'll get used to it, Spark. For now, enjoy the view. 
Skipper: Until the rocks fall and EXPLODE and we FLY OUT in a SUPER COOL--
Scooter: Skipper!
Skipper: I meant, yes, the view. It's nice.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


aluz said:



It's great to see the boys in communion with Mother Nature and fully taking advantage of the beautiful scenery around them! 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Ana! 



LynandIndigo said:



Oh my what a Long way down in the gully guys. Great picture Deb.

Click to expand...

Thank you, Lyn 



nuxi said:



Very nice,Deb! But I guess the boys don't have to do a lot of climbing to get up there...

Click to expand...

Oh, but the boys wouldn't cheat and fly up, that would defeat the purpose of having an adventure! :laughing1:



Cody said:



The boys have such great adventures they could write a travel guide.:happy4:

Click to expand...

Skipooterky's 10 "Must See" Destinations in the World! 



StarlingWings said:



What a wonderful way for them to get out and breathe some mountain air! It looks pretty non-stressful--they need a break from all those dangerous quests and high-caliber missions! 

Click to expand...

I love your commentary, Star! 
What a wonderful way to start the day with a smile. :hug:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

What a magnificent view...and the Himalayan's don't look bad either....

Love the the little hat's....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



What a magnificent view...and the Himalayan's don't look bad either....

Love the the little hat's....

Click to expand...

Thanks, Randy
Skipooterky seem to enjoy wearing hats for some reason! *


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Simply Breathtaking photo and GG allowed me a nice break with her groovy commentary:thumbsup:


----------

